# Info on Amateur BBQ Competitions? What type of smoker is needed?



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

MY husband and I would be very interested in practicing for a few local BBQ competitions coming up. We want to practice with the proper equipment. We currently use an MES smoker, but know that it would not be appropriate for competitions and wanted to know what to get started with and proper equipment for competitions? Also for small local competitions is a camper required to stay on site etc? Just really wanting some info to help us get going and especially start practicing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

For a starter smoker I would recommend a WSM 22.5.

Many guys & gals start out with these. They are very well built, affordable, easy to use, & put out some fantastic Q.

If you go to any comp you will see them being used. Many have 2 or 3 of them going at one time.

Al


----------



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome thanks for the info! Another question - I am assuming we should start with small backyard type competitions? If so where can I find these events? I seem to only find KCBS type events which I am guessing are for the pros?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

There are some BBQ teams on here who would be better able to answer your question.

But I think anyone can enter a KCBS type event.

However a small backyard event would be where I would want to start.

Hopefully one of the guys with comp experience will see this & give you some help.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

This is another good area to post and look for comps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/125/upcoming-recurring-bbq-competitions-kcbs-or-otherwise

I would also recommend that you check with local Chambers of Commerce and fraternal organizations, both seem to either host, sponsor, or know of comps that may be in your desired area(s).

As for smoker types, if it can smoke meat, and do the amount you want for entries, go with it.  I would suggest that if you are going to buy something, go a little bigger than you think you'll need.  Once you get started in comps, you'll be cooking for some guests now and then and the extra space is nice to have for that.  Also, the extra space is good for the comps that have an extra meat category that you don't normally enter.

Good luck, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## russmn (Apr 3, 2017)

Build a couple drum smokers ...


----------



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

We would much rather buy something! How much meat will we need to be smoking for comps? If we go bigger and easiest to use what do you recommend? Right now we have a MES and we want to get going with something that is comp appropriate to start practicing really good before our first comp.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

aimcat said:


> We would much rather buy something! How much meat will we need to be smoking for comps? If we go bigger and easiest to use what do you recommend? Right now we have a MES and we want to get going with something that is comp appropriate to start practicing really good before our first comp.


Generally the below is close to what is required for turn in...

Brisket - 4-8 slices

Ribs - 4-8

Chicken - Depends on the venue and sanctioning body.  Sometimes a half chicken, other times cut parts of the bird

PP - Varies by venue

Look online for some comps, not just cloe to you, but all over.  They will usually have the requirements listed on their web site.

When I competed, I would smoke no less than 3 racks of ribs so I could pick the best looking one from the bunch, several chickens for the same reason...

A medium sized off set may work for you if it's a decent one and smokes well for you and will hold the number of meats you want to turn in.  Some folks at the last comp I visited were using 2, 3, 4, and one was using 6 UDSs.  Bullet type smokers can be seen as well.  It isn't the smoker that makes for good meats, it's the pit master.


----------



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

What about something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Gri...arcoal-or-Wood-Smoker-in-Black-8125/206282469


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

That would get you started for sure!


----------



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

Great! Lowes has a Oklahoma Joe one similar but less SQ Ft, but 100 less. I am reading that these smokers don't hold heat well and require mods like sealing around doors etc. I am not familiar with them. Would like something ready to go out of the box but I don't know!?


----------



## aimcat (Apr 3, 2017)

Are the WSM smokers easier to use versus an offset?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 3, 2017)

Not sure on WSM since I've never used one.  Someone should be along shortly that can help


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 3, 2017)

aimcat said:


> Are the WSM smokers easier to use versus an offset?


The main differences between the WSM and the offset are 1) fuel used, and 2) baby-sitting time.

The offset can be used with charcoal and wood chunks, but most folks I've read use charcoal to start, then change to wood splits as the smoke progresses.  The offset requires additional fuel every hour or so to maintain your temps.  The offset is hotter at the top than it is at the grate, so you need to learn your temp zones.

The WSM works best with charcoal (lump or briquettes, pit master's choice) and wood chunks that are the size of a closed fist.  It is a VERY temperature stable smoker, requiring little to no baby sitting on long smokes.  Many use the water pan in the WSM to stabilize the smoker at low temps, in the 215-225F range.  I can't remember the last time I used any water in my water pan, preferring a dry smoke instead.  By doing so I can smoke at higher temps and get done more quickly.

A new WSM likes to cruise at 275F, which is absolutely fine once you know your timing.  I have mine set up with a blower (BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2), so it is like setting the oven.  The blower has a slide on it that reduces or increases the amount of air blown into the smoker.  The less air, the lower the chamber temp.  The more air, the higher the chamber temp.  If I start with a full load of new charcoal, and layer wood chunks in the charcoal, I can do several short smokes or one long smoke.  With a full load, the top vent open, the bottom vents closed, and the slide on the blower set where I want the chamber temp, I can literally load the meat and walk away for 18-22 hours.  The blower will maintain the temp almost perfectly! 

I just did a 14 lb packer brisket this past Friday in high winds and overnight temps in the high 40s.  Smoked it for 16 hrs 45 minutes at 250F chamber temp and never touched the smoker except to knock some ash off the briquettes around 14 hours. Slept like a baby and didn't worry about the smoker at all. 

For poultry, I like chamber temps in the 300-350 range, which gives me nice bite through skin because the skin fat is rendered out.  The WSM delivers easily at higher temps.

With my setup, the WSM can't get any easier to use unless I hire a pit master, which would be wasted money.

You can use blowers on offsets, but it still requires more baby sitting than the WSM. 

Whatever you choose, always remember to have fun!













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> For a starter smoker I would recommend a WSM 22.5.
> 
> Many guys & gals start out with these. They are very well built, affordable, easy to use, & put out some fantastic Q.
> 
> ...


Hey AL....I have seen these being used in Tri-Tip competitions and won against others using huge trailer rigs.


----------



## aimcat (Apr 4, 2017)

After really reviewing some of these, maybe the WSM 22 is the way to go for us to sort of graduate from the MES Electric to the WSM. Seems like I have been reports of a lot of people using these at competitions and winning! So maybe that is the way for us to go!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 4, 2017)

aimcat said:


> After really reviewing some of these, maybe the WSM 22 is the way to go for us to sort of graduate from the MES Electric to the WSM. Seems like I have been reports of a lot of people using these at competitions and winning! So maybe that is the way for us to go!


No argument from me!  It is one simple to use and well designed smoker.  New, they are available online and local retail, especially HD.  You can also check Craigslist.  The 22.5" WSMs don't often show up, but you can usually find them if you look long enough.  ALWAYS negotiate with the seller. 

I just checked my local CL.  I didn't find any 22.5" WSM, but did find several 18.5" WSMs.  Found what looks like a barely used 18.5" WSM ($299 new) and a BBQ Guru Party Q blower (discontinued I believe) for $250 total.  Also two more 18.5" WSMs; one never used, for $200, the other almost new for $160.  Also found a 14" WSM ($199 new) for $145.  I really can't go looking on CL.  I want to buy them all!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 4, 2017)

have you considered a pit barrel unit?


----------



## aimcat (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks Noboundaries! I have checked my CL and cant find anything at all :(

No I had not considered a pit barrel, I am not familar with them?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 4, 2017)

aimcat said:


> Thanks Noboundaries! I have checked my CL and cant find anything at all :(
> 
> No I had not considered a pit barrel, I am not familar with them?


you need to look at them....300 dollars shipped. I think they are by far a better value than WSM 22 when compared to price. Look up some youtube videos on them.


----------



## aimcat (Apr 4, 2017)

Are they as easy to use? I am skeptical about the hanging the meat method. Especially on ribs since we foil ours?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 4, 2017)

has a grate too....look up the videos....everyone I know has one loves it. Also the ribs are done not only faster, but taste way better.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## russmn (Apr 4, 2017)

The smoker shouldn't play much of a role in the quality of your food ... I have to respectfully disagree about the pit barrel.. a 22.5 wsm is way better for competition... if U go to any BBQ comp you will find several wsm for a reason .. a pit barrel lacks capacity and adjustments ... a wsm can cook ribs just as fast if not faster then a pit barrel. U can dial in your temps to what ever you want them to be ...  I'd take a wsm or UDS to a comp way before even considering  a pit barrel


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Apr 4, 2017)

russmn said:


> The smoker shouldn't play much of a role in the quality of your food ... I have to respectfully disagree about the pit barrel.. a 22.5 wsm is way better for competition... if U go to any BBQ comp you will find several wsm for a reason .. a pit barrel lacks capacity and adjustments ... a wsm can cook ribs just as fast if not faster then a pit barrel. U can dial in your temps to what ever you want them to be ... I'd take a wsm or UDS to a comp way before even considering a pit barrel


I am not arguing you....good points....I just know guys that have them and they love'em. I was also focusing on value. It's thicker metal and 100 dollars less. I have seen more drums than smokey mountains at competitions. As a matter of fact, I don't remember seeing any WSM at the Reno Rib cookoff I went to a couple years back. Now I saw some funky smokers like some in shapes of pigs and tanks. But many had a few UDS units and it's all they used.


----------



## sauced (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been to a few comps, not competing, and the WSM is used WAY more than the PBC. Just my .02 and my personal observations.


----------

